# Signs you know your boxer didn't get enough exercise...



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

before you went to sleep.


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!! Are those Q-tips? LOL!!!


----------



## TearahBey77 (Jul 18, 2007)

O my! That makes me worry about Theos other half....1.2boxer 1/2 St


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

Mdawn said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!! Are those Q-tips? LOL!!!


Yes - a BRAND new box of 500. Cool, huh?


----------



## the-tenth (Jun 29, 2007)

Pick up sticks!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAH! Reminds me of the time, my fiance and I got into a fight, I went to the basement ane he went upstairs. I thought the dog was with him, he thought the dog was with me. Place that mess in a bathroom and you have what I found. 

Have fun picking that up! Hope he didn't eat too many of the q-tips....


----------



## FriendsOfZoe (Aug 7, 2007)

Darkmoon said:


> Hope he didn't eat too many of the q-tips....


My thoughts exactly...Zoe wouldn't have left much of a mess because she would have eaten it all.


----------



## crazydays (Jul 24, 2007)

toooo funny. Actually it made my day!


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

ROFL (only cuz it's not MY house  )


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

LMAO!!!!









Your dog owned you! lol


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

Yes...pick up DOES suck...



Durbkat said:


> LMAO!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Careful there, DURB! I can't wait for Snoopy's destruction pics!!!


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

I already got some. I had his dog bed up on a container ,within his reach, and he pulled it down and it startled him so he backed up real fast and knocked his food and water bowl over. 
























"Now come on dad, how could _I_ do that?"


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

Opps!!! What a face!!!


----------



## Scamp (May 24, 2007)

Oh my gosh, that is crazy  He had a good ol' time


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

Durbkat said:


> I already got some. I had his dog bed up on a container ,within his reach, and he pulled it down and it startled him so he backed up real fast and knocked his food and water bowl over.


Jeez...Durb that's nothing!! Even this one of Uallis's isn't that bad!










Now if I would have thought to get a picture of the floor when Eddie destroyed our *brand** new *linoleum or when he knocked my cat, Fred's, cat cage off the table, with Fred in it mind you, with cat litter, cat pee and poo (Fred was sick with diarrhea at the time as well) all over the place...well saying that was a mess is an understatement!


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Ha ha, Uallis isn't very bright to hang around the scene of the crime.


----------



## Haidden (Apr 2, 2007)

BoxMeIn21 said:


> Careful there, DURB! I can't wait for Snoopy's destruction pics!!!



He wont have any, shihtzus are not destructive lol


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Durbkat said:


> I already got some. I had his dog bed up on a container ,within his reach, and he pulled it down and it startled him so he backed up real fast and knocked his food and water bowl over.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yea? lol


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

Durbkat said:


> Ha ha, Uallis isn't very bright to hang around the scene of the crime.


He doesn't look ashamed of himself in the least, does he? However, he knows I won't do anything to him cause he's so cute.  Since he had so much fun with the newspaper that time, every now and then, we will throw Uallis or Eddie a newspaper or a piece of cardboard to destroy for fun. It gets "I must destroy something" out of their systems and it easy clean up. Also, it's good for busting down cardboard boxes to store for recycling. We tell them its how they earn their keep.


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

We now have tile on our floor due to Peek before she passed she decided the linoleum needed to be replaced so she peeled half the kitchen floor up. She only did big jobs skipped right over the little stuff.


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

Jen D said:


> We now have tile on our floor due to Peek before she passed she decided the linoleum needed to be replaced so she peeled half the kitchen floor up. She only did big jobs skipped right over the little stuff.


 She was just help'n!


----------

